
Mile of London Tunnels for Sale, History Included - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/28/business/worldbusiness/28tunnel.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all
======
abstractbill
As my wife just pointed out, it's cheaper than a lot of houses in Palo Alto
and way cooler!

~~~
robg
And much bigger too!

------
josefresco
Reminds me of <http://www.silohome.com>

------
andr
Great for data centers?

~~~
riahi
The article implies that it is fairly warm in the tunnels, so unless the data
center can be made cool...

~~~
gaius
They were running generators down there, so there must be cooling available. I
guess they've just left it off to save money while there's no tenant.

